# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Plotëso Fjalinë

## Dr.No

JA EDHE NJË LOJË TJETËR (KAM AKOMA).
                  LODHUNI PAK DUKE U ZBAVITUR.

----------


## Do_dona

Syri flet ne gjuhe ke buza?!

----------


## kitrra7

:Engjell:  , :Engjellor:

----------


## Dr.No

> ,


                      E saktë.
                      SYRI FLET MË SHUMË SE BUZA.

                 JA NJË TJETËR.

----------


## Do_dona

Buka e huaj te mbetet ne fyt!

----------


## kleadoni

Buka e huaj te mbetet ne fyt! :Lulja3:

----------


## Dr.No

> Buka e huaj te mbetet ne fyt!



                           E saktë, ju lumtë.

----------


## Do_dona

> E saktë, ju lumtë.


Talenti krijohet ne vetmi,karakteri ne shoqeri!

----------


## Dr.No

Auuuuuuuuuuu, Do_donë, Ti qenke terminatore!!!

                           E saktë!

                           E këtë gjeje...

----------


## Do_dona

Burri pa ndere si shtepia pa dere!

----------


## Dr.No

> Burri pa ndere si shtepia pa dere!



                              E gjete edhe këtë.
                              Prit pak, t'i gjej ato të zorshmet.

----------


## Dr.No



----------


## Zemrushja

Sa Ne SHUME QE JEP AQ ME SHUME KE

DONA TE LUMTE  :buzeqeshje: 

ME LEJE NJE KUTI PERFAQESON NJE GERME DYSHE????

----------


## Do_dona

Sa me shume qe jep aq me shume ke!

----------


## Dr.No

> Sa me shume qe jep aq me shume ke!



                                   Bravo Do dona!!!

----------


## Dr.No

> Sa Ne SHUME QE JEP AQ ME SHUME KE
> 
> DONA TE LUMTE 
> 
> ME LEJE NJE KUTI PERFAQESON NJE GERME DYSHE????



                     Po zemër, Zemrushe!!! Një kuti përfaqëson edhe shkronjat dyshe..

----------


## Zemrushja

Ok se jemi meusuar me keto ketu ne nje kuti nje germe  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Dr.No



----------


## Do_dona

Kur kursen patkoin e humb kalin!

----------


## Zemrushja

Kush kursen patkoin  humb kalin

----------

